# المنتديات الخاصة > القواميس القانونية >  (مصطلحات قانونية فرنسية مهمة)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


مصطلحات قانونية فرنسية خاصة 
بقانون الإجراءات الجزائية

L΄acte de police                             
 أعمال البوليس 
L΄acte d΄instruction                       
 أعمال التحقيق 
La police en France 
 البوليس في فرنسا  
La police – son Histoire 
البوليس – تاريخه (كتاب عن تاريخ البوليس)

L΄instruction préparatoire
   التحقيق الابتدائي
Procédure pénale
الإجراءات الجنائية 

jugement      
 الحكم ، المحاكمة         
La liberté individuelle devant le droit pénal 
الحرية الفردية في القانون الجنائي 
l΄administration nouvelle – collection dirigée par …
الإدارة الجديدة ، مجموعة دراسات لـ .....
Ouvrages généraux et spéciaux 
المراجع العامة والخاصة 
La pratique de la chambre d΄accusation 
الممارسات العملية لغرفة الاتهام  ( ما يجرى عليه العمل )
Traité de contentieux administratif  
المطول في القضاء الإداري 
Précis de droit administratif 
الوجيز في القانون الإداري 
Droit administratif general
 القانون الإداري العام   
La protection des droits de l΄homme dans la procédure pénale avant la phase du jugement
حماية حقوق الإنسان في مرحلة ما قبل الإجراءات الجنائية 

la protection des droits de l΄homme dans l΄enquête préliminaire et l΄instruction préparatoire 
حماية حقوق الإنسان في مرحلة جمع الاستدلالات والتحقيق الابتدائي

Droit pénal general   
 قانون العقوبات العام 
Le droit de la police
 قانون الشرطة ( حق الشرطة ) 
Le nouveau droit penal      
 قانون العقوبات الجديد 
Dictionnaire générale de police judiciaire 
قاموس عام للبوليس القضائي ( يعني لمأموري الضبط القضائي )
service public          
 مرفق عام  
Traité formulaire                    
 مطول رسمي 
De l΄instruction ciminelle 
عن التحقيق الابتدائي
Contrats civils et commerciaux          
عقود مدنية وتجارية 
Le statut disciplinaire des personnels actifs de la police nationale 
النظام التأديبي للأفراد العاملين في البوليس القومي 

Publications du centre d΄etudes et de recherches sur la police                                              
مركز دراسات وأبحاث عن البوليس 
Institut d΄etudes politiques de Toulouse 
معهد الدراسات السياسية بمدينة تولوز 
Repertoire  universel et raisonné de jurisprudence 
دليل عالمي ومنطقي للقضاء 
Gendarmerie et modernité – une étude de la spécificité gendarmique  aujourd΄hui 
الشرطة و الدراسات الشرطية المتخصصة بهم اليوم 
 Traité élémentaire de droit criminel et de législation pénale comparée 
مطول أساسي للقانون الجنائي والتشريع الجنائي المقارن 
Le contrôle juridictionnel et la garantie des libertés publiques 
الرقابة القضائية وضمانات الحريات العامة 
Manuel des juges d΄instruction 
دراسة خاصة بقضاة التحقيق 
éléments de droit criminel 
عناصر القانون الجنائي 

Code pénal annoté 
تعليق على قانون العقوبات 
Les grandes décisions du conseil constitutionnel 
أهم أحكام المجلس الدستوري 
Traité théorique et pratique d΄instruction criminelle et de procédure pénale 
المطول النظري والعملي في التحقيق الجنائي والإجراءات الجنائية 
Mémoire sur la réformation de la police en France 
مذكرات عن إعادة إصلاح البوليس في فرنسا 
Traité de droit administratif 
المطول في القانون الإداري 
Traité de l΄instruction criminelle ou théorie du code d΄instruction criminelle 
المطول في التحقيق الجنائي و قانون التحقيق الجنائي 
Pratique criminelle des cours et tribunaux – code d΄instruction 
الممارسات العملية الجنائية للمحاكم – قانون التحقيق 
Droit pénal général 
قانون العقوبات العام 
Traité théorique et pratique de police judiciaire 
المطول النظري والعملي للبوليس القضائي
 Précis de police judiciaire selon le nouveau code comparé à l΄ancien 
الوجيز في البوليس القضائي وفقا للتقنين الجديد بالمقارنة بالقديم (أي بالمقارنة بالقانون القديم)
Formulaire des officiers de police judiciaire 
التعليمات الرسمية لأفراد البوليس القضائي 
Traité de droit administratif 
      المطول في القانون الإداري 
L΄histoire de Paris 
   تاريخ فرنسا 
Histoire de la police 
    تاريخ البوليس
La législation civile , commerciale et criminelle de la France 
التشريع المدني والتجاري والجنائي لفرنسا 
Commentaire et complément des codes français 
تعليق و تكميل للتفنين الفرنسي 
Les grands arrêts de la jurisprudence administrarive 
أهم أحكام القضاء الإداري 
Contrats spéciaux 
العقود الخاصة 
Les enquêtes de police 
تحريات البوليس 
De l΄esprit des lois 
من روح القوانين 
Droit administratif 
القانون الإداري 
Traité élémentaire de droit civil 
المطول الأساسي في القانون المدني 
Traité de procédure pénale policière 
المطول في الإجراءات الجنائية البوليسية (الشرطية)
Droit pénal des affaires 
قانون الجنائي للأعمال 
Cours de droit administratif 
محاكم القانون الإداري 
Procédure civile 
الإجراءات المدنية ( المرافعات )
Les grand arrêts du droit criminel 
أهم أحكام القانون الجنائي 
Thèses     
       رسائل 

L΄activité de police judiciaire par le commissariat de police urbaine 
أنشطة البوليس القضائي من جانب مراكز الشرطة في الحضر
La police judiciaire et ses attributions au cas de flagrant délit-Etude comparée de droit français et syrien 
البوليس القضائي ودورة في حالة التلبس بالجريمة مقارنة بالقانون الفرنسي والقانون السوري
Les principes directeurs du procès pénal au regard le l΄intérét de la personne poursuivie
المبادئ التي تحكم الدعوى الجنائية بالنظر إلى مصلحة شخص المتهم
Les pouvoirs d΄instruction du procureur de la république 
سلطات التحقيق لرئيس النيابة 
Des functions du procureur de la république et de ses auxiliaries 
وظائف رئيس النيابة ومساعديه 
Au point de vue de la police judiciaire 
من وجه النظر البوليس القضائي 
L΄apparence en matière pénale 
المظهر في المواد الجنائية 
L΄enquête préliminaire – Etude théorique et pratique 
جمع الاستدلالات – دراسة نظرية وعملية 
Les nullités de l΄instruction préparatoire 
بطلان التحقيق الابتدائي 
L΄acte policier judiciaire 
العمل البوليسي القضائي 
Le rôle de la police dans la recherche des preuves des infractions  
دور البوليس في البحث عن أدلة الجريمة 
La police nationale : droit et pratique policiére en france 
البوليس القومي : القانون والممارسات العملية للبوليس في فرنسا 
Le contentieux des services judiciaires et le juge administratif 
المنازعات المتعلقة بمرفق القضاء والقاضي الإداري 
La mission de police judiciaire et les libertés fondamentales 
مهمة البوليس القضائي والحريات الأساسية 
Le flagrant délit 
التلبس بالجريمة 
Les commissions rogatoires en droit pénal interne 
الإنابة القضائية في القانون الجنائي الداخلي 
Police et justice – Etude théorique et pratique des rapports entre la magistrature et la police judiciaire en France 
البوليس والعدالة – دراسة نظرية وعملية للتقارير بين القضاء والبوليس القضائي في فرنسا 
Le rôle judiciaire du commissaire de police 
الدور القضائي لمأمور البوليس 
La notion de police administrative 
فكرة البوليس الإداري 
Les commissions rogatoires du juge d΄instruction en droit pénal interne et en droit pénal international 
الإنابة القضائية لقاضي التحقيق في القانون الجنائي و في قانون العقوبات الدولي
La garde a vue         
الحجز في مركز الشرطة 
Le ministère public entre son passé et son avenir 
النيابة العامة بين ماضيها ومستقبلها 
Recherche de la vérité judiciaire et l΄audition – interrogatoire du suspect 
بحث عن الحقيقة القضائية ومناقشة المشتبه فيه 
Les violations de la liberté individuelle commises par les agents publics et le problème des responsabilitiés 
الاعتداء على الحرية الفردية المتركبة من قبل رجال السلطة العامة ومشكلة المسؤليات 

Articles , notes  ,rapports , observations et conclusions 
المقالات والملحوظات والنتائج و التقارير
Les garanties du auteur devant
L΄instruction préliminaire
ضمانات المتهم أثناء التحقيق الابتدائي
L΄acte d΄instruction Paris 
عمل التحقيق في باريس 
Le droit administratif français 
القانون الإداري الفرنسي 
Le pouvoirs de juges articles choisis de droit judiciaire 
سلطات القضاة ، مقالات مختارة من القانون القضائي 
La justice pénale aux Etats -Unis  Paris 
العدالة الجنائية في الولايات المتحدة وباريس 
Le juge d΄instruction théorie et pratique de la procédure 
قاضي التحقيق نظريا وعمليا من الناحية الإجرائية 
La chambre d΄accusation 
غرفة الاتهام 
La déclaration des droit de l΄homme et du cityon de 1789 
إعلان حقوق الإنسان والمواطن لسنة 1789
Traité théorique et pratique d΄instruction criminelle 
المطول النظري والعملي في التحقيق الجنائي 
Procédure pénale 
إجراءات جنائية 
Les enquêtes de police 
تحريات البوليس 
Traité de droit criminel 
المطول في القانون الجنائي
La présomption d΄innocence , étude comparée 
قرينة البراءة ، دراسة مقارنة 
La liberté individuelle dans la législation pénale égyptienne 
الحرية الفردية في التشريع الجنائي المصري 
Théorique générale des perquisitions en droit pénal français et égyptien 
النظرية العامة للتفتيش في القانون الفرنسي والمصري 
Le secret professionnel et le témoignage en justice pénale 
سر المهنة والشهادة في العدالة الجنائية (العقابية)
Le secret de l΄instruction en droit libyen 
سر التحقيق في القانون الليبي 
L΄arrestation étude de procédure pénale comparé (Fracne ,Egypte , Angleterre , Islam)
القبض – دراسة مقارنة في الإجراءات الجنائية (فرنسي ، مصري ، إنجليزي ، إسلامي ) 
L΄assistance d΄un conseil comme moyen de la défence de l΄inculpé dans le droit français 
الاستعانة بمدافع كوسيلة للدفاع عن المتهم في القانون الفرنسي 
Le droit à l΄interrogatoire   par le juge d΄instruction 
الحق في الاستجواب من جانب قاض للتحقيق 
Les garanties de l΄inculpé dans la procédure pénale 
ضمانات المتهم في الإجراءات الجنائية 
La protection des droits de l΄homme dans le procés pénal 
حماية حقوق الإنسان في الدعوى الجنائية 
Le contrôle des actes des agents de la police judiciaire 
الرقابة على أعمال رجال الضبط القضائي 
La protection des témoins devant les tribunaux 
حماية الشهود أمام المحاكم 

Egalité des armes 
المساواة في الأسلحة 
La phase préparatoire du procé pénal en droit espagnol 
المرحلة التمهيدية للدعوى الجنائية في القانون الأسباني 
Le méthode scientifique de recherche de la vérité 
الطريقة العلمية في البحث عن الحقيقة 
Présomption d΄innocence et droit pénal des affaires 
قرينة البراءة والقانون الجنائي للأعمال 
Les procédés modernes d΄investigation et la protection des droits de la défense 
الوسائل الحديثة في التحقيق وحماية حقوق الدفاع 
Le détention préventive en Suisse 
الحبس الاحتياطي في سويسرا 
Légalité en procédure pénale 
   الشرعية في الإجراءات الجنائية 
La détention préventive en procédure pénale blege 
الحبس الاحتياطي في الإجراءات الجنائية البلجيكية 
Les problèmes des nouvelles technique d΄investigation en procés pénal 
المشكلات الفنية الحديثة في التحقيق في الدعوى الجنائية 
Les méthodes scientifique de recherche de la vérité
الطرق العلمية في البحث عن الحقيقة 
Principes constitutionnels et principes géneraux applicables en droit pénal français 
مبادئ الدستور والمبادئ العامة المطبقة في قانون العقوبات الفرنسي
Le rôle de la défense en procédure pénale comparée 
دور الدفاع في الإجراءات الجنائية المقارنة 
La fouille corporelle 
التفتيش البدني للأشخاص
Les principes généraux de droit de l΄homme 
 المبادئ العامة لحقوق الإنسان
La responsabilité pénale de l΄expert judiciaire  
المسئولية الجنائية للخبير القضائي 
Un nouveau de depart dans la procédure pénale anglaise 
الجديد في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الإنجليزي 
Droit du prévnu au silence et son droit à être assité par un defenseur au cours des la phase préjudiciaire en Allemangne et aux etats – unis d΄amerique 
حق المتهم في الصمت و حقه في يستعين بمدافع في أثناء مرحلة ... ...... في ألمانيا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 

Secret de l΄instruction et devoir d΄information 
سرية التحقيق وواجب الاطلاع  ( information   العلم بـ)

أهم الدوريات الفرنسية
D. : Recueil Dalloz 
JCP. :  Juris-classeur périodique  ( la semaine juridique )  
Gaz . Pal . : Gazette du Palais 
Rev. sc. crim : Revue de science criminelle et de droit pénal comparé
Rev. int.dr. pén : Revue internationale de droit pénal 
S  : Recueil Sirey
أهم دور النشر 
PUF : Presses Universitaires de France
مطبعة جامعة فرنسا 
L.G.D.J : Librairie Générale de Droit et de  Jurisprudence
المكتبة العامة للقانون والقضاء
S : Sirey
D : Dalloz 
Litec 

المحاكم
Tribunal
 محكمة 
T. corr. : Tribunal corrctionnel
  محكمة الجنح      
TGI  : Tribunal de grande instance
المحكمة الابتدائية   
CA  : Cour d΄appel
 محكمة الاستئناف 
La cour de cassation
  محكمة النقض 
Note sous Cass . Ass. plén  
Cass : cassation        نقض    casser  (ينقض)
Cass . crim :  arrêt de la chambre criminelle de la cour de cassation
 حكم الدائرة الجنائية لمحكمة النقض    
Cass . civ :   arrêt de la chambre civile de la cour de cassation 
حكم الدائرة المدنية لمحكمة النقض    
Ass . plén : arrêt de l΄assemblée plénière de la cour de cassation
 حكم من الدوائر المجتمعة لمحكمة النقض 
Bull . crim : bulletin des arrêts de la chambre criminelle de la cour de cassation 
نشرة بأحكام الدائرة الجنائية لمحكمة النقض ( مجموعة أحكام محكمة النقض الدائرة الجنائية )
C.E.D.H : convention européenne des droits de l΄homme et de sauvegarde des libertés fondamentales 
الاتفاقية الأوربية لحقوق الإنسان وحماية الحريات الأساسية   
C.E. : conseil d΄Etat 
  مجلس الدولة 
C.C : conseil constitutionnel
  المجلس الدستوري 
C.P.P. : code de la procédure pénale 
قانون الإجراءات الجنائية

----------


## dahmed79

عمل جد رائغ أسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسانتك ونرجوا منك المزيد في هذ الباب

----------


## نداء الحق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
دكتورة شيما يعطيك العافية علي هذه المصطلحات المفيدة 
ونرجو من حضرتك كتابة المزيد 
حتى تعم الفائدة 
وشكرا

----------


## mabroukkhiralla

*[align=center] 
[rainbow]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جهد رائع يادكتورة شيماء جزاك الله خيراً ونرجو المزيد فى مختلف فروع القانون ................ عاشق القانون[/rainbow]
[/align]*

----------


## Zaina

جميل جداً ...

----------


## mohamed fouda

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كل الشكر و التقدير  مع وافر من الإحترام على المجهود

----------


## تحكيم2009

*شكرا جزيلا عمل رائع وفيه كثير من الفائده داخل مجال الدراسة وخارجها*

----------


## خضر با شا

جزاكى الله حضر تك كل خير 
ربنا يجعلها فى مزانا ت حسنا ت حضر تك

----------


## هويدا

جزاك الله خيرا دكتورتنا الحبيبة 

لك كل الاحترام والتقدير

----------

